# Excellent ebay find!



## Soda (Dec 3, 2019)

*first post *

On ebay, I found this bottle of Clark's Cordial. Apparently Clark's Cordial was a brand of the Lash's Bitters Company, but unfortunately this is about all I know about Clark's (The label doesnt specify ingredients, but it does say it was non alcoholic). The bottle was produced from 1911-1920* by Owen's Glass Company in Toledo Ohio. I am surprised I got it still sealed, full and with most of the label intact for $45. As much as I'd wish to display it, I keep it in an opaque box to avoid damage to the label's colors.

*I got these numbers from the fact that the bottle mark is an "O in a square" which was used by Owens Glass from 1911-1929. 1920 was from the fact that the bottle uses "Lash's Bitters Co.", which was switched in 1920 to "Lash's Products Co." to avoid any connotation with alcohol due to Prohibition.

Sources: https://baybottles.com/2017/01/19/lashs-bitters-co-new-york-chicago-san-francisco/

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-4/


----------



## Soda (Dec 4, 2019)

I found out the flavor (cherry) and more info about this soda and its previous bottle's designs. "Clark's California Cherry Cordial" bottles have a near exact same logo (rhombus with popping out letters at center) and both were produced by Lash's Bitters.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice!  As long as you don't have it in direct sunlight, the label should be fine.  I have a bitters from the 1850s with an orange and black label that hasn't faded a bit in over 30 years.  Enjoy your collection!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 14, 2019)

I keep my labeled bottles in a cabinet. I open it up when I want to see them. Closing it keeps them away from dust, light, and family members throwing objects.


----------

